
Integrate Kerbal Space Program Telemetry Data into NASA's Open MCT - hudsonfoo
https://github.com/hudsonfoo/kerbal-openmct
======
hudsonfoo
Open MCT demo: [https://openmct-demo.herokuapp.com/](https://openmct-
demo.herokuapp.com/)

Open MCT code repository:
[https://github.com/nasa/openmct/](https://github.com/nasa/openmct/)

Original pull request:
[https://github.com/nasa/openmct/pull/1146](https://github.com/nasa/openmct/pull/1146)

Video of the plugin in action, pulling telemetry data into Open MCT:
[http://quick.as/9wZiOe5d](http://quick.as/9wZiOe5d)

